

True Friends - How to tell if someone is a "real" friend - AaronWong
http://www.lookingformylife.com/home/2010/5/12/true-friends-real-friends-how-to-tell-if-someone-is-a-good-f.html

======
mbenjaminsmith
A good friend will help you move, a true friend will help you move a body.

